# .357 revolver



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm probably going to get a new pistol some time soon, whether it be this fall or next summer. I've been shooting my browning .22 for a couple years now and feel pretty comfortable with it. I got pretty accurate with it this summer when i had the chance to shoot it enough. I'm thinking of upgrading to a bigger caliber. My cousin has a .44 mag that I shot the other weekend. It was a nice gun and didn't kick as bad as I was expecting but I still don't want to go that big. I'm thinking about a .357 but don't really know much about the various models when it comes to handguns. I'm not really sure what qualities make a good gun and what parts might wear out after time. I've heard good things about the Ruger Blackhawk, what else is out there?? Any input is appreciated. thanks


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

My dad has a S&W 357 Magnum. Has a removable 10 inch barrel, it's an absolute beast. I have shot a few different 357's but the S&W is by far the best one I have shot. I'll ask my dad what the model is, but I would deffintlly look at this gun.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Depending of what you intend touse this gun for, there are several considerations. For plinking and home protection, the 357 will serve you very well with the ability to shoot 38 special also for low noise and recoil. For hunting small game it is great, for deer it is not the best. I like the S&W 27 if a lot of 357's are going to be fired, The S&W 19 if more 38's and a few 357, and the Ruger blackhawk if mostly hunting. The 44 mag is more versital if you reload. I have loads for the 44 that kick like a low powered 38, on up to heavy big game loads. If you don't reload, the 357 is likely the best for you. if you reload, the 44 or 45lc in a Ruger would serve you in most all aplications excepting home intrusion. But then again, looking at something pointed at you and seeing those big bullets pointing you way could make some people think about their actions very carefully. Or, keep on saveing your cash and get both. Thay is what I spent my money on when growing up and I still have most of them, unlike the video games that people spend lots of cash on and by age 18 or so realize that that kind of stuff is not worth anything now. Most of my gun purchases have increased in value over the years.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ruger Blackhawk if you want a single action. For a double action look to the S&W 685 or 686 with a 6 inch barrel. You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I would probably shoot the occasional doe with it. I would have it with me when i'm out scouting or looking for sheds and just dinking around. Would probably shoot .38 shells through it mostly except for shooting deer. I'm not really afraid of the kick of a .357 i guess. I've shot my cousin's .44 a few times and love that thing. Its a bigger heavier gun than what i would probably get because it has a 9" barrel so the kick is probably similar or less with the .357, though I'm not sure what size loads I was shooting. The loads were enough to take down his buck so they must not be too small. Anyways, I wouldn't mind having the longer removable barrel for accuracy. I agree with you on the video game thing tho whelen. That video game crap is expensive yet worthless at the same time. I've been buying as many guns as I can afford as a college student and probably will never sell them except for my shotgun cus i just don't need 2 of em. Thanks guys.


----------

